

Apple's five stages of Google grieving - littleiffel
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Apples-five-stages-of-Google-grieving/1274719028

======
warfangle
Sidenote:

"Google released Chrome about the same time as Android, rapidly iterating on
the browser -- now approaching version 5 -- for technology developed first by
Apple; Chrome is based on WebKit."

While this is true, WebKit in return is a fork of KHTML. So while technically
true, it's a lie by omission (the KDE team was who started the project - both
Google and Apple are standing on the shoulders of FOSS with that. Granted,
they're standing far far higher than KHTML ever did).

